# Oh Yes! NKOTB 4eva!



## Hilly (Apr 4, 2008)

What's Hot: Block Watch | N.K.O.T.B.

You know I am going to buy tix to the concert!!!!


----------



## Divinity (Apr 4, 2008)

WOW...time to find my sister's NKOTB pins and pillowcase.  OK, I admit I'll probably see them in concert too.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 4, 2008)

If they don't come to the UK I will not be happy!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Apr 4, 2008)

Squeal!!!!!! Jon!!!


----------



## SuSana (Apr 4, 2008)

Hahaha I'm glad I'm not the only one.  My sister, best friend and a couple cousins all said if they have a concert we are definitely going, we do not care how old we are!


----------



## hrdruian (Apr 4, 2008)

Hells yeah, I'm going!  Age doesn't matter, as everyone there will be in their 20's and 30's anyways.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 4, 2008)

The NKOTB were definitely a childhood obsession.  I have to see them in concert!  I have the trading cards still...not even joking!


----------



## FWBChick (Apr 4, 2008)

A co-worker and I have been talking about this since it leaked out in June.  SO EXCITED!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_If they don't come to the UK I will not be happy!_

 
ditto 

I loved Jordan & Joey "oh oh oh oh oh, the right stuff !"


----------



## Hilly (Apr 4, 2008)

I used to think Jon and Danny were the ugliest, but Jon isn't so bad looking now!

I remember people called Danny monkey face lol. Anyone else remember this??


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 4, 2008)

Hilly, I instantly thought of you when the NKOTB reunion was announced.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I liked their songs, but all I can remember is "Hangin' Tough"   

You will have to post a reunion concert FOTD and hopefully, some NKOTB paraphernalia.   

Now, if the Jets could reunite for a tour that would be great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They could could even open for NKOTB.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I used to think Jon and Danny were the ugliest, but Jon isn't so bad looking now!

I remember people called Danny monkey face lol. Anyone else remember this??_

 
I totally remember that...I still thought Danny was the hottest, though!!  I had his doll, too!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 4, 2008)

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2327/...94df5e.jpg?v=0

Notice DOnny's inside out overalls...


----------



## resin (Apr 5, 2008)

i fucking love the nkotb! i got into them when i was 12 and saw them in concert when i was 14. since in live in vancouver canada if they don't tour here i'll most likely fly out to the usa somewhere. i hope it's vegas!

and just because it's a nkotb post i wanted to share some pictures of what i still have left. i have the jon knight barbie doll and figurine i just didn't photograph them yet. i had sooooooo much stuff when i was younger but lost a lot of it over the years.


















my concert ticket stub


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 5, 2008)

I LOVE NKOTB!!  Jordan Knight will be all mine this time around!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  J/K!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 5, 2008)

gosh..i had that fanny pack and wore it proud!

I went to the Magic Summer Tour 1990 with my sis at the now defunct Poplar Creek outside of Chicago.


----------



## COBI (Apr 5, 2008)

So, they are playing in the Boston area May 18th; tickets went on sale March 21.  They are playing at the "Tweeter Center" which is an outdoor pavilion.  

The regular seats are "covered" (not subject to rain), those seats are $125-$200!!  What we/they call "lawn" seats (essentially you sit on the lawn, uncovered/"open air", at the back of all of the other seats) are $35-$50.  IMHO lawn seats are like paying to sit in the parking lot and listen.

I would have considered going, but no way I'll pay over $125 base for each ticket.

That being said, if you want to go alone, a $214 (with fees) ticket is available about 15 rows from the stage.  The nice thing about the Tweeter Center (formerly Great Woods) is that all seats are stadium-style (each row slightly higher than the one in front of it).

This show is part of a local radio stations annual Concert including: Featuring: The New Kids On The Block, The Jonas Brothers, Ferras, Metro Station, Ray J, Natasha Bedingfield, Sara Bareilles, Wyclef Jean, Sean Kingston, Boys Like Girls, Flo Rida, Cascada, Baby Bash, Leona Lewis and more to be added. Line up subject to change without notice.

The other show currently listed is the same (part of a lineup); perhaps these are just teaser appearances before the full tour?


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 12, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone has gotten their new cd yet?  I bought it today and I LOVE it!


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am wondering if anyone has gotten their new cd yet? I bought it today and I LOVE it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes i have the cd, and may i say... I LOVE IT! i can't stop playing it, i have to memorize all the lyrics so i can sing along, hahaha! everyone i know keeps making fun of me but i don't care. BTW i'm listening to right now,lol!


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am wondering if anyone has gotten their new cd yet? I bought it today and I LOVE it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes i have the cd, and may i say... I LOVE IT! i can't stop playing it, i have to memorize all the lyrics so i can sing along, hahaha! everyone i know keeps making fun of me but i don't care. BTW i'm listening to right now,lol!


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am wondering if anyone has gotten their new cd yet? I bought it today and I LOVE it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
yes i have the cd, and may i say... I LOVE IT! i can't stop playing it, i have to memorize all the lyrics so i can sing along, hahaha! everyone i know keeps making fun of me but i don't care. BTW i'm listening to right now,lol!


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am wondering if anyone has gotten their new cd yet? I bought it today and I LOVE it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes i have the cd, and may i say... I LOVE IT! i can't stop playing it, i have to memorize all the lyrics so i can sing along, hahaha! everyone i know keeps making fun of me but i don't care. BTW i'm listening to right now,lol!


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Sep 13, 2008)

oops im so impatient i refreshed my page too many times! multiple posts! i dont know if i can delete any? sorry i'm retarded tonight! i got too excited, lol!


----------



## chenilecee (Sep 24, 2008)

Tell me why I am so excited about NKOTB? I was only 4 when they came out and don't really remember being that into them when I was younger. But I got excited about them when I heard their song with Ne-yo. It's so good!!! I know for a fact I would have been in love with JORDAN back in the day, but for some reason JON looks ridiculously better than all of them, but DONNIE is cool because he has such a confidence about him. I'm trying to go to their concert in SA!!!!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok so for me to get backstage at the Houston concert, I thought it would be easy...ya know one of the five new kids would want this (hahah dont tell my hubby)...


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 26, 2008)

Their new album is nothing like old NKOTB.  It is so current.  I can't wait to see them in concert.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 27, 2008)

My voice is going to be so hoarse the next day from screaming "Do Me Joe, Jordan, Jon, Donnie, or Danny!!!!"


----------

